# Remains of first politician have been found....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

that is awesome.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

How true, how true!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There is no doubt now......lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm a believer!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The missing link?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's funny how some things don't change through century's.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Isn't that Obama's X-Ray ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The sad thing is that I bet at least one of us voted for the guy in the picture.....Which is still this much {} better than not voting at all.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

more beer....less Obama....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"Hope for change"


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my dad used to tell me.."hope in one hand and s%!* in the other and see what you get more of".....seems he was right, even back then.......


----------

